# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [ubuntu] Flash player settings dialog unclickable

## jason_Xtreme

Each time I connect to a site with flash apps that want to access the allow/deny dialog flash freezes.
The actions still take place but flash becomes unclickable

Intrepid 32 bit
Lastest flash from repos

Any1 else has had this problem??
Any fixes??

----------


## ratmandall

> Each time I connect to a site with flash apps that want to access the allow/deny dialog flash freezes.
> The actions still take place but flash becomes unclickable
> 
> Intrepid 32 bit
> Lastest flash from repos
> 
> Any1 else has had this problem??
> Any fixes??


Bump.

Same thing happens to me, same specs.

To test, Go to live.yahoo.com
Right click the video playing choose settings then see if you can click the pop up and change settings?

----------


## jason_Xtreme

not a fix more of a work around and i bet this is more comlplicated than needs be.
I install youplayer for firefox which then asked to adjust so flash settings through the adobe website.
i just set everything to disabled site i wasnt using mic/camera features anyway.
now the app loads ok.

----------


## PoHandle

I used jason_Xtreme's suggestion and was able to work around the problem.

To clarify:
I went to http://www.macromedia.com/support/do...manager02.html to use Adobe's global settings manager.  On the flash dialog, I clicked on the Website Privacy Settings tab (the one that looks like a monitor with an eye on it), then clicked on the website that I wanted to allow usage of my hardware (in my case, www.woome.com) and clicked always allow.

I agree that this is unnecessarily complicated.  I hope this is fixed with future updates.

----------


## olegueret

Right-clicking on the flash movie also gives me a disabled "Settings..." option. 

I've discovered that this is caused when the flash movie is set to be shown in windowless mode (wmode=opaque or wmode=transparent) in flash player 10. 

For example, youtube and vimeo videos have wmode=window and doesn't have this problem, but Metacafe uses wmode=transparent and settings option is not clickable.

I've already reported this bug to Adobe.

(tested in hardy - FF 3.0.4 and Opera 9.62, flash player 10, both adobe-flashplugin and official tar.gz from Adobe)





> Bump.
> 
> Same thing happens to me, same specs.
> 
> To test, Go to live.yahoo.com
> Right click the video playing choose settings then see if you can click the pop up and change settings?

----------


## shaolinchamp

yeah, i only run into to the dialog on sites like saphrachat.

----------


## fluocantus

When I go into the settings I can't change anything. I can't change any tabs nor can I confirm or cancel any changes (like with how much data flash can store)

----------


## itisbasi

I have this problem only on megavideo.com and supernovatube. The settings dialog is enabled in youtube though....I can't figure out why... it's the same adobe flash player 10 running in all these sites...!!!

----------


## binbash

same issue here

----------


## pierre.fr34

> Right-clicking on the flash movie also gives me a disabled "Settings..." option. 
> 
> I've discovered that this is caused when the flash movie is set to be shown in windowless mode (wmode=opaque or wmode=transparent) in flash player 10. 
> 
> For example, youtube and vimeo videos have wmode=window and doesn't have this problem, but Metacafe uses wmode=transparent and settings option is not clickable.
> 
> I've already reported this bug to Adobe.
> 
> (tested in hardy - FF 3.0.4 and Opera 9.62, flash player 10, both adobe-flashplugin and official tar.gz from Adobe)


Same problem for me.

Adobe doesn't seem to be very reactive on this. Their answer is completely useless ( see here ) ! Why is Linux the only affected OS ?? :Confused:

----------


## psmaster

I have the same problem. I have only tried it in stickam and Hulu so far, Hulu works, Stickam does not

----------


## hobo343

> Same problem for me.
> 
> Adobe doesn't seem to be very reactive on this. Their answer is completely useless ( see here ) ! Why is Linux the only affected OS ??



well their answer is somewhat useful but geared more for the developer of your favorite site not the end user. i tried chan ging the <embed> tag's wmode parameter from transparent to window like they tell you to (i used firebug while looking at the page) but still didn't work for me on namemytune.com. so simple yet so annoying...

----------


## diazamet

Flash will read some settings from a file.

I found that setting the option:

WindowlessDisable=true
in the file:

/etc/adobe/mms.cfg
Allows me to use my webcam on UStream.

----------


## mag1

I tried that and restarted my browser, didn't work for me, though i didn't have an adobe folder or mms.cfg in etc and made it myself so that may be the problem, i did a search but didn't find it elsewhere?

----------


## mag1

This seems like a pretty silly artificially created problem by the flash devs from what i've read, it needs fixing!

----------


## pete

Go to: http://www.macromedia.com/support/do...manager02.htmlGo to the Website Privacy Settings tab (it's the one that looks like a monitor with an eye on it) in the little Flash applet.Scroll down the Visited Websites list until you find www.ustream.tv.select that line.change the privacy setting to "Always allow".

From that point forward, ustream should work fine with your webcam and mic.  Unfortunately, the Linux implementation of Flash is apparently incapable of prompting you for access like the Windows and Mac version do.  *Be warned, though--*you will have just made it so you will *never* get prompted, and any time you go to the Ustream site, it will automatically have access to your webcam/mic.

----------


## frazerr

> Go to: http://www.macromedia.com/support/do...manager02.htmlGo to the Website Privacy Settings tab (it's the one that looks like a monitor with an eye on it) in the little Flash applet.change the privacy setting to "Always allow".
> 
> From that point forward, ustream should work fine with your webcam and mic.


Thanks pete, that worked to see my webcam,
but now I cant hear any sound from flash and clicking on setting just freezes flash.  any ideas what to do?

----------


## gux2k3

Hi, I have the same problem and found the issue

I have cursor fx installed, I noticed some behaviour issues with the click, like I have to triple click an icon on the desktop (first focus an then doubleclick) when I disabled it the problem was gone.

If you dont have cursorfx I recommend you disabling ANY software that may be involved with the cursor behavior . In have also ubuntu but havent tried, but my best guess maybe a beryl module involving the cursor or the window is the source

My specs

Windows 7 32bits
dual boot ubuntu
Opera 9.64
IE 8
google chrome 3.0.195
firefox
all browsers gave the same results

hope this helps

----------


## fchx

I have the same issue.

If I turn off gnome-do the problem dissapears and I can click in the preferences.

----------


## chenxiaolong

That is a bug in the Ubuntu packaged version of Flash. You will have to uninstall "flashplugin-nonfree" and "flashplugin-installer" and download the flash player from Adobe.

x32 edition:http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get...0_linux.tar.gz

x64 edition: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l...6_64.so.tar.gz

Then, you will have to extract the tar.gz file and copy "libflashplayer.so" to "~/.mozilla/plugins".

Then enjoy your working Flash!!

----------


## ethanay

> That is a bug in the Ubuntu packaged version of Flash. You will have to uninstall "flashplugin-nonfree" and "flashplugin-installer" and download the flash player from Adobe.
> 
> x32 edition:http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get...0_linux.tar.gz
> 
> x64 edition: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l...6_64.so.tar.gz
> 
> Then, you will have to extract the tar.gz file and copy "libflashplayer.so" to "~/.mozilla/plugins".
> 
> Then enjoy your working Flash!!


Tried that.  Didn't resolve anything.

----------


## xifer

> Flash will read some settings from a file.
> 
> I found that setting the option:
> WindowlessDisable=truein the file:
> /etc/adobe/mms.cfgAllows me to use my webcam on UStream.



Excellent - thanks for that - it worked for me.  flash still doesn't find my camera but it's a step in the right direction!

----------


## dumpa

> I have the same issue.
> 
> If I turn off gnome-do the problem dissapears and I can click in the preferences.


Same problem, it becomes clickable after turning off gnome-do

----------


## arbosis

Not working for me, sites like chatrolling are still unusable. (I already selected it as always in the macromedia settings manager site).


Using chromium and arora on Kubuntu 9.10

----------


## xifer

try adding this other parameter to /etc/adobe/mms.cfg

AVHardwareDisable=false

and running firefox like this



```
 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox &
```

----------


## gyurman

I don't have 
/etc/adobe/mms.cfg
Why? Shell I make it?

----------


## xifer

> I don't have 
> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
> Why? Shell I make it?



Why - because most installations shouldn't need the file.

Yes - create it yourself - those settings certainly helped me out.

----------


## chokas

> I have the same issue.
> 
> If I turn off gnome-do the problem dissapears and I can click in the preferences.


Lol, this worked for me, now I remember why I dont't like docks

Thanks FCHX

----------


## Zenmij

Just want to add that:

Using the Web panel settings on the Adobe site, along with;
Disabling my windows manager/effects,

worked for me.


Thanks.

----------


## throneless

The solution that worked for me (i'm on ubuntu 10.04 / flash player 10):

1- Get a video on megavideo.com

2- when the video start playing right click on it and the settings button will be clickable again.

3- Change what you need to change (for me it was 'disabling the hardware acceleration" option).

4- Now your settings are set for all the videos that require flash player.

----------


## ayanamist

I'm suffering the same problem on Firefox and Google-Chrome (not Chromium)
I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 w/o Gnome-Do, i nearly use default settings come with installation.
I'm a newbie and don't know how to turn off window manager or window effects.
Can someone post details?

----------


## someitalian123

I have the same problem on 11.10, I don't remember having this problem on 10.10.

Edit: Just logged out and tried the flash settings while in unity 2d and I didn't have the problem. whatever the problem is it's a problem with unity 3d.

----------


## Stray Wolf

I use the betterprivacy addon for firefox which doesn't allow the storing of LSO's such as flash settings so it would be really convenient for the dialog to be clickable. For now, I have to right click>select global settings>select website privacy>select allow>reload page>re-sign in...just clicking allow would be waaaaay easier.

----------


## Sir Noob

> I have the same problem on 11.10, I don't remember having this problem on 10.10.
> 
> Edit: Just logged out and tried the flash settings while in unity 2d and I didn't have the problem. whatever the problem is it's a problem with unity 3d.


This worked for me.

----------


## Stray Wolf

> Why - because most installations shouldn't need the file.
> 
> Yes - create it yourself - those settings certainly helped me out.


Create it? Out of a what? I'd like to get this fixed too.

----------


## tomdkat

> Edit: Just logged out and tried the flash settings while in unity 2d and I didn't have the problem. whatever the problem is it's a problem with unity 3d.


How did you access the flash settings while in Unity 2D?  I'm also running Ubuntu 11.10 (64-bit) and when I right-click on a Flash video in Firefox 9, I get a context menu with "Settings" (which I can't click), "Global Settings" (which takes me to a page on Adobe's website), and "About Adobe Flash Player..." (which takes me to the page which displays the current Flash player version info).

Thanks!

Peace...

----------


## hanzj

> I use the betterprivacy addon for firefox which doesn't allow the storing of LSO's such as flash settings so it would be really convenient for the dialog to be clickable. For now, I have to right click>select global settings>select website privacy>select allow>reload page>re-sign in...just clicking allow would be waaaaay easier.


I did "right cick > select Global Settings" but I don't know how to do "Select Website Privacy" because I don't see "Website Privacy."

I'm using Adobe Flash Player version  11.1.102.55.

UPDATE: I think you're giving instructions for the Firefox plugin "betterprivacy". I am using Chrome 16.0.912.77. I'm trying to click on the Flash Player Settings dialog that pops up on http://armorgames.com/play/12009/the...and-union-city.

----------


## jalmado

I found a solution: I was using google chrome in ubuntu linux and I installed a chrome extension called "Flashcontrol". Now the adobe flash player settings window doesn't appear anymore.

----------


## hanzj

thanks. will try this "FlashControl" when the need arises.

----------


## hanzj

FlashControl doesn't seem to do the job. It can block the Flash application completely, but I want to still allow the Flash app but just block the question that pops up.

----------


## linuxuser12345

<Deleted by poster>

----------


## linuxuser12345

Here we go... The bug re-appears in 12.04! This NEEDS to be fixed, and if Adobe isn't going to fix it, Google should, at the least!
Anyways, I submitted a bug report here:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/arora/+bug/995699



Please help us all out and contribute to the bug report. Thanks  :Smile: 
If you are running Google Chrome or Chromium, please go to your global menu, Help < Report an Issue. This makes Google aware of the problem, as well. Google will be a crucial key in getting this problem FINALLY fixed, as they distribute Flash Player to the masses as well, using the Google Chrome web browser, which is Flash-integrated.

----------


## someitalian123

The problem has returned for me in 12.04, now it doesn't even work in unity 2d anymore.

----------


## melitz

> I have the same problem on 11.10, I don't remember having this problem on 10.10.
> 
> Edit: Just logged out and tried the flash settings while in unity 2d and I didn't have the problem. whatever the problem is it's a problem with unity 3d.


This worked for me too!! Running Ubuntu 12.04 x64  :Smile:

----------


## marianoa

Hi,

I had the same problem (flashplayer settings window unclickable) with Unity on Quatal for englishcentral.com.
I solved it going to this Adobe page

http://www.macromedia.com/support/do...manager06.html

where I've been able to choose the settings I needed for the specifc website
(there's a list of the browsed websites and you can select the setting for each website). Then I reloaded the page on englishcentral.com and it works.

Hope this helps (and that I'm not repeating something that's already known)!

----------

